# Somebody's Gotta Big Mouth....



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

So cute! Looking so proud with that dumbbell.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Those are great pics...looks like you have muscle dogs in training


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Jovi seems a perfect match for you and what you do with your dogs. So cute too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cwag said:


> Jovi seems a perfect match for you and what you do with your dogs. So cute too.


He's got a lot more energy than I expected though. He's one of those where the saying is true - "Beware of the bored puppy".... :laugh:


----------

